
Bruce Shapiro’s Mesmerizing Kinetic Sand Drawing Machines (2015) - ColinWright
https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2015/06/bruce-shapiros-mesmerizing-kinetic-sand-drawing-machines/
======
shaklee3
There's a product called kinetic sand that I thought this was about:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019K8KIUY/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019K8KIUY/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1526130688&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=kinetic+sand)

It's not the same for people who haven't read it.

------
pavel_lishin
> _It appears the artist is currently working on a tabletop consumer version_

That's good to hear!

I wish the article covered how the machine works underneath. How many of us
here, right now, are trying to reverse engineer it, or figure out how to build
our own?

~~~
delinka
I’d put a big magnet on a two-axis carriage built on extruded aluminum bars.
Simple! There might be a better solution, but I’m the wrong kind of engineer
to work it out.

~~~
toomuchgov
One axis radial, the other linear?

Like an indexable stepper-motor, with another stepper attached that uses a
belt-drive, like an inkjet printer?

~~~
mijoharas
Looks like it does use one radial axis and one linear [0]

[0] [https://sisyphus-industries.com/about/](https://sisyphus-
industries.com/about/)

------
jdblair
I saw these in-person at Maker Faire a few years back. The sculptures were
beautiful and captivating, and Bruce was warm and friendly.

